# Barkley esulta prima di segnare. Video. Accuse al giocatore.



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)

In Inghilterra c'è chi grida alla scandalo contro l'attaccante dell'Everton, Barkley, che ha esultato per il gol segnato (o meglio, che stava per segnare) dopo aver dribblato il portiere avversario ma prima di aver tirato in porta.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## SecondoRosso (6 Febbraio 2017)

Idolo ahahahah


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (6 Febbraio 2017)

Poteva evitarselo... fosse stato contro il Milan saremmo tutti qui ad augurargli tante cose brutte..


----------



## Il Genio (6 Febbraio 2017)

Cos'ha fatto di male?
Nel campetto si fa sempre...


----------



## martinmilan (6 Febbraio 2017)

In premier se la prendono anche se esulti troppo a fine partita...da loro funziona così hanno un altra concezione.


----------



## 666psycho (6 Febbraio 2017)

Nn vedo niente di male...


----------



## Jino (6 Febbraio 2017)

Avesse sbagliato credo con il calcio, per la vergogna, avrebbe chiuso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Febbraio 2017)

Gli inglesi, i soliti perdenti


----------



## Snake (6 Febbraio 2017)

non vedo il problema, al massimo faceva la figura del pirla se sbagliava


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2017)

Tecnicamente da ammonire!!!


----------

